# U.S. Dept of Veterans Affairs Bedford, Ma



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

Chief John Duffey of the United States Department of Veterans Affairs Police in Bedford Massachusetts regretfully announces the untimely death of Officer Sean P. Kerrigan. Officer Kerrigan was a 4 year veteran of this agency initially serving with the Boston Veterans Affairs Police and completing his service with the Bedford Veterans Affairs Police.

Calling hours will take place on Wednesday April 19, 2006 at the Nichols Funeral Home, 187 Middlesex Ave. Wilmington Ma. from 1500 to 2000 hrs. The family is requesting a private funeral.

In lieu of flowers the family has requested donations to be made to: Touchdown Club of Wilmington, 35 Towpath Dr., Wilmington Ma. 01887


----------

